# I'll be at P@H Telford this weekend....



## Dan Crawford (27 Jul 2012)

Hi Folks, for those of you who are interested, I'll be at Pets @ Home Telford on Saturday and Sunday doing a couple of planted tank demos on be half of Tropica.

It'll be going on from 11am till 3pm on both days, PFK will be there on Saturday.

If anyone can make it, please make sure you come and say hi


----------



## sr20det (27 Jul 2012)

If only I was nearer, good luck, hope all goes well 

Will there be an article in PFK for it


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Jul 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Will there be an article in PFK for it



I'm unsure yet, i'd have thought it's fairly doubtful though.


----------



## darren636 (27 Jul 2012)

how about one a bit further south?


----------



## spyder (28 Jul 2012)

Telford is doable, I'm at work this weekend though and can't escape


----------



## Gill (28 Jul 2012)

Would have been there today, but a holy day today, so ceremonies to perform later.


----------



## ghostsword (28 Jul 2012)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Hi Folks, for those of you who are interested, I'll be at Pets @ Home Telford on Saturday and Sunday doing a couple of planted tank demos on be half of Tropica.
> 
> It'll be going on from 11am till 3pm on both days, PFK will be there on Saturday.
> 
> If anyone can make it, please make sure you come and say hi




Good one Dan..

Pets at home for sure needs to learn more about planted tanks and it will benefit all involved, the shop, the customers and Tropica. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Piece-of-fish (28 Jul 2012)

Nice one Dan, Ralf told me about it couple days ago but a bit too far from London. Is that low tech system?


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Jul 2012)

Hey guys, the demos were a success but the attendance very low, despite local advertising. It's a shame really because it further instills my belief that there are still so many people who just don't care about plants in the aquarium. I answered more questions about "why did my fish die" than anything planted tank related. The best thing about it was that the staff of P@H Telford genuinely learned something, which is a start


----------



## Danny (30 Jul 2012)

At least by the staff learning something they can then pass it on to others


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Jul 2012)

Danny said:
			
		

> At least by the staff learning something they can then pass it on to others


Exactly, Danny


----------

